
The Mac is moving to Apple Silicon – not ARM - StevePlea
https://www.imore.com/mac-moving-apple-silicon-not-arm
======
jbirer
"An orange is a citrus, not a fruit".

------
alexfromapex
This seems to be pedantic at best. They are using their own silicon with the
ARM instruction set. So ARM.

------
m000
What puzzles me in this transition is how does Apple plan to manage lower
grade chips yielded by the fabrication. Intel's product line is largely built
around the need to sell lower grade chips, rather than having them binned.

What's Apple solution to this problem? Do they design their chips to be
redundant (e.g. an 8 core chip is actually designed with 10 cores)? Are they
willing to take the loss from binning lower grade chips (take advantage of
their high profit margins)? Or have they achieved adequate yield of high grade
chips, that this loss is really a non-issue?

